# Bunnies in Pittsburgh need Foster Homes



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am posting this to help out some friends:

Hello friends of rabbits,

This is a somewhat desperate plea, so I hope you will take a minute to read it.

Suaz Forsythe,a rabbit wranglerfor Animal Friends, hasfostered and found homes for more than 100 bunnies. Suaz rarely asks for help, but now she urgently needs it from just a few of you.

THE NEED: To socialize three litters of young rabbits to prepare them for adoption.
HOW YOU CAN HELP*: *Offer to foster TWO baby rabbits for ONE month in your home.
Suaz needs help with 21 baby rabbits from four different litters
PRIORITY #1: Fall 2004 hurricanes flood victims.These 8 rabbits are about 17 months old.

BLACK & WHITE BUNNIES:

Truman - wiry little housebroken boy
Baptiste - wiry, headstrong youngin'
Cordelia - a real tear-or, can substitute for a shredder if all the staples are removed, will do several pages at a time.
Ariel - petite, housebroken little girl
(Mom, Frances - needs to be spayed. Sweet and housebroken.)

WHITE BUNNIES:
Hamlet  all-American boy, loves to be petted, calm, housebroken
Connor - same as big bro, loves to shred
Thelma - almost calm little girl, loves to shed (and I MEAN shed)
Duncan  needs to be neutered (i.e., he sprays).
(Mom, Louise - sweet, needs to be spayed. Housebroken.)
(Dad, Ivan - a real cuddler. Has a wart on his nose.)

PRIORITY #2: June 2005 humane officer rescue litter]

These 6 rabbits are 7 months old.

Evelyn - recurrent weepy eyes, sweet
Hermoine - split lip, also very sweet
Hattie  as sweet as her sisters
Esteban - should have baseball cap on backward with slingshot in pocket
Elmer - sweet, calm little boy
Harry - chubwub, loves to be petted, also good shredder
(Mom, Lucinda - sweetheart. Has weepy eyes, curious and smart.)

PRIORITY #3: W. Va. Pet Store Gender Assignment Mistake litter

These 7 bunnies are true babies, just 8 weeks old. All are adorable, and all need to be spayed/neutered. They can use the litter box and have needle-sharp nails. Very squirmy!

*IF I FOSTER TWO BABY BUNNIES FROM ANIMAL FRIENDS, WHAT IS MY RESPONSIBILTY?]*

You provide shelter, food, handling, and training in your home for one month.
If you need one, Suaz will provide a cage for you to use.

You are NOT expected to pay for any medical care or medical supplies the rabbit might need. 

You will give the rabbits at least three hours of exercise time (out of the cage or pen) each day in a rabbit-proofed area of your home (ex: a kitchen with blocked-off exits that has no electrical cords or other dangers that the bunnies can reach).
5) You will take some notes about the two bunnies, such as litter habits,likes, dislikes  anything future adopters would find helpful.

Young rabbits CHEW everything in sight! You will need to protect your furniture, wires, shoes and all other chewable items. You will also need to train the bunnies what is OK to chew (ex: untreated pine boards). Rabbits are very trainable.



*HOW MUCH WILL IT COST?*

Typical one-month costs for rabbit food and litter are:

1)timothy hay pellets -- $10]

2) timothy hay -- $5 

3) fresh greens (parsley, leaf lettuce, dandelion) -- $20

litter -- $10 for a 30-pound bag of recycled newspaper litter
*I HAVE A PET AT HOME. WILL THIS BE A PROBLEM?*

Many rabbits get along fine with cats and dogs. You will need to use your best judgment about introducing two animals, and be able to keep the rabbits in a room isolated and safe from taunting or attack by other household pets.

Do NOT allow your pet rabbit to meet your foster bunnies. If they bond, it can break your bunny's heart when the foster rabbits return to the shelter.

*WOULD FOSTERING TWO RABBITS FOR FOUR WEEKS REALLY MATTER? *

Socializing young rabbits is extremely important. It makes them easier to adopt to a new home and more likely to succeed once they get there. It also allows you to do a wonderful deed for a homeless animal WITHOUT a long-term commitment.



*I'M AFRAID I'LL FALL IN LOVE. I DO NOT WANT ANOTHER PET.*

Many rabbit people have this fear about fostering. You will have to decide if the good you can do is worth the risk.
As I write this, I have two young foster rabbits (10 months and 2 years) in the dining room behind me. I love them both. I have trained them to not bite, to not chew baseboards, and to trust humans. I will be sad when they move out to their new homes,but if they stay, I will not be able to foster the next rambunctious bunny who needs finishing school.


*I WANT TO DO THIS. WHO DO I CALL?*

Suaz Forsythe, Marketing Coordinator

ANIMAL FRIENDS

][email protected]mailto:[email protected]

cell: 412.953.1770
work: 412.847.7041



*This email is being sent to nearly 60 people.* Please forward it to at least ONE friend who might be interested in helping these young rabbits.
From Suaz, from the baby buns, and from their future families: Thank you! Thank YOU! THANK YOU!

Mary Cvetan

Co-founder, Pittsburgh House Rabbit Club


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't help, but I'll post this on another chat site. That's a lot of bunnies to foster!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 10, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I can't help, but I'll post this on another chat site. That's a lot of bunnies to foster!


Thanks Tee!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 11, 2006)

Dan email Jen. I know that she is looking for buns to take home. Maybe she can take a few for her self. I will let her know this as well.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 13, 2006)

I just wanted to add that I had a chance to seesome ofthese rabbits yesterday and they are all beautiful.While the new Animal Friends shelter will not yet be open to the publicuntil Saturday, I'm sure if you contacted Suaz Forsythe and wasinterested in adopting or fostering you could arrange a meeting. I willbe volunteering there so I will be there for a meeting tomorrow nightand I will take some photos.:bunnydance:

Dan


----------

